# Spiced Pecans



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Since it was kind of a cold day, Mrs Ranch had me build her a fire first thing this morning. Then she want something to 'snack' on while she was parked in front of the fireplace, so I figured I do 'spiced pecans', since we have about 40 lbs shelled... They are yummy!!!









*Spiced Pecans*

3/4 cup of sugar

3/4 tsp. salt

2 tsp. cinnamon

1/2 tsp. ground cloves

1/2 tsp. ground allspice

1/2 tsp. ground nutmeg

1 egg white

2 1/2 TB water

2 lbs. pecans

Preheat oven to 275 degrees.

In a large bowl, combine the sugar, salt, spices, egg white & water. 
Mix well.

Add the pecans & stir by hand until thoroughly coated.

Spread evenly on a lightly greased cookie sheet (I use parchment paper) % bake at 275 degrees for 45 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes or so.

Let cool & enjoy!!!

Yields about 8 1/2 cups.

*Note: * I normally divide this recipe in 2 'batches'. I bake half of the pecans as above & while they're in the oven, I then 'kick up' the second half by adding 2 TB of honey & 1/2 tsp. of cayenne pepper to the 2nd half before baking. After this batch is cooled, I then mix the 2 'batches' together.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those look great brother!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks great! Did you shell that 40lbs?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes & I had some pretty tired fingers for a month or so, LOL!!! When I was burning out stumps, I would take a meat tub of them out with me & sit in the Gator working on them. Other times, I sat either on the back porch or in the garage & work on them whilst I was drinking. I figured I'd put up all I could since mother nature was kind enough to give us such a good harvest last fall.

We use a lot of pecans here. My wife makes a killer nut roll with them & they are also great sprinkled on a salad!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh my.... That's a lot of cracking and picking. My fingers are tired just thinking about that much.

Kudos to you!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

very nice


ck out the pecan crusted fish recipes, great way to use up the broken ones


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Those look great!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> ck out the pecan crusted fish recipes, great way to use up the broken ones


I will do that. Thanks!


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

I just saw this. WR, those look great. My wife loves using pecans and different berries on our salads. I need to try these.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Looks fantastic*

Love roasted nuts with a kick - gonna try this. thanks for sharing


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

I've made this time and again. Always goes over in a big way. Thanks Wild Rose for sharing this..

Bob


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

Now try using them in a pecan pie! UMMMMMM


----------

